# ATi Radeon & XFree

## Nightfall82

Ciao!

Sto cercando di configurare la mia ATi Radeon 9000 e XFree, usando la guida "Driver ATI per Radeon 9xxx e Kernel 2.6" di gentoo.it

La mia Gentoo è stata installata da stage1, con kernel gentoo-dev-sources e utilizzando genkernel.

Ho proceduto controllando che genkernel avesse attivato le poche opzioni che la guida raccomanda, e ho trovato che sono state attivate come moduli...

Dopodiché...

emerge xfree

env-update && source /etc/profile

emerge ati-drivers

opengl ati-drivers

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

Alcune impostazioni, lo ammetto, le ho lasciate di default perché non avevo la minima idea di cosa stessero parlando...

Risultato: se faccio un /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

mi risponde che non trova il dispositivo...

Aiuto!!!

Cosa devo postare? Che santi devo invocare???

Nota: i moduli del kernel richiesti dalla guida sono tutti stati caricati al riavvio: agpgart, via-agp, fglrx (l'ho visto facendo lsmod).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta l'errore esatto che ti da il comando.

----------

## Nightfall82

Scusa se non l'ho fatto prima.

Error: unable to open display :0

----------

## Geps

fglrxinfo devi eseguirlo da ambiente grafico, quindi

```
startx
```

poi apri una console e via con il fglrxinfo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nightfall82

startx non funziona:

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO: fatal error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

Dove ho sbagliato?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta qualche riga in piu' di errore. Che frequenze hai messo nel XF86Config?

----------

## Nightfall82

Guarda, l'errore credo sia tutto lì: io dò startx, lui mostra il solito testo con la legenda tipo (WW), (II) ecc., poi il monitor diventa nero, poi ricompare la riga di comando con quelle due scritte. Tra la prima e la seconda c'è scritto di usare il file log che contiene l'output completo di startx. Può esserti utile? Posto quello?

Grazie, intanto...

----------

## Geps

prova a commentare la riga

```
BusID "PCI:1:0:1"
```

nel tuo /etc/X11/XF86Config-4

aggiungendole un # davanti

è alla fine della sezione "ATI device section"

----------

## Nightfall82

Se commento quella riga X parte, ma fglrxinfo mi dice

display: :0.0 screen:0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

Non va bene, vero?  :Sad: ((

----------

## Geps

nel primo post hai scritto

```
opengl ati-drivers
```

mentre io ricordo di aver lanciato (a suo tempo)

```
opengl-update ati
```

sembra che X sia rimasto ai driver mesa, il mio output di fglrxinfo è

```
jack@paciugo jack $ fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: FIRE GL 9000 DDR Athlon (3DNow!)

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.2.8)

```

----------

## Nightfall82

[quote="Geps"]nel primo post hai scritto

```
opengl ati-drivers
```

mentre io ricordo di aver lanciato (a suo tempo)

```
opengl-update ati
```

Sì, scusa! Anche io ho usato -update....

Boooooh

----------

## Geps

mmmm, purtroppo la mia esperienza si ferma qui... a meno che tu non ti sia confuso e abbia scritto

```
opengl -update
```

 (cioè con lo spazio come se -update fosse un'opzione mentre fa parte del nome del comando) ma lo ritengo poco probile visto che ti ritorna un

```
"-bash: opengl: command not found"
```

in definitiva non so come aiutarti  :Sad: 

----------

## Nightfall82

Ti ringrazio molto in ogni caso...

Cmq, rimossa quella linea secondo il tuo consiglio, in uscita da X leggo:

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init agp

(WW) fglrx(0): failed to set up write-combining range (0xd800000, 0x4000000)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vuol dire che ha qualche probelma con agp, che moduli hai montato per agp? posta anche un lspci (se non ce l'hai emerge pciutils).

----------

## Nightfall82

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Vuol dire che ha qualche probelma con agp, che moduli hai montato per agp? posta anche un lspci (se non ce l'hai emerge pciutils).

 

--- lspci ---

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge

00:10.0 USB Controller...

00:10.1 USB...

00:10.2 USB...

00:10.3 USB...

00:11.0 ISA Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE Interace: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/... PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller...

00:12.0 Ethernet controller...

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000] (rev 01)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary) (rev 01)

--- lspci ---

I moduli montati per l'agp sono agpgart e via_agp

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge 
```

Hai questo chipset attivato?

```
Device Drivers  ---> Character devices  --->

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

<*>   VIA chipset support   <--- questo c'e'?
```

----------

## pascalbrax

ok, prova cosi,

togli il commento davanti a

"BusID "PCI:1:0:1"" e cambialo in

"BusID "PCI:1:0:0""

----------

## blackgenio

hai editato correttamente il file in /etc/odules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x aggiungendo i moduli descritti nella guida?

naturalmente variandoli se il tuo hardware è diverso.

Se hai fatto giusto l'ultimo modulo cioè quello ATI dovrebbe essere caricato correttamente.

Tutto questo avviene senza errori?

----------

## Nightfall82

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> ok, prova cosi,
> 
> togli il commento davanti a
> 
> "BusID "PCI:1:0:1"" e cambialo in
> ...

 

FICO!!!

Adesso funziona! Mi restano solo 3 piccole domande:

1) Perché ho dovuto fare quello che mi hai scritto? Cioè, ho sbagliato io in qualche modo o è un bug o... che altro???

2) Perché è rimasto il seguente warning in uscita da startx?

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

3) Perché il sistema non riconosce il comando fgl_glxgears? glxgears funziona benone, invece...

----------

